

US based Rackspace cloud down for the last hour (next gen) - gomox
https://status.rackspace.com/

======
gomox
Like past AWS outages, two physical locations (Dallas and Chicago) going down
at once. Even if it were feasible to set up async replication to the London
location, those servers are on a different platform altogether (not workable
through the US Cloud Servers control panel and API). So I guess Rackspace
isn't really an option for HA. Not that AWS looks much better ATM.

------
gomox
My server just came back up - 4h30 down. A lot of fail in this one, with
status pages only reflecting issues 50 minutes later than my monitoring
system, and phone techs claiming "no official information but huge call
volume" after being on hold for 20 minutes.

------
taf2
4 hours and still down....

